

Has Google Abandoned the Google Apps Marketplace? - abrimo
http://blog.mijura.com/post/9726076029

======
ManuJ
Why are you asking? Google has announced that they will terminate a few
services but I didn´t see anything related to the Goole Apps Marketplace. Have
you got any information?

~~~
abrimo
Yea I saw that list, I was asking because we're trying to list our app and
haven't received any response from their support email, google group or
official blog. They seem a bit under resourced or neglected.

